# huelva area



## fallieghter (Apr 10, 2014)

i am planning to move to just outside a town called Gibraleon 20 mins from Huelva on the costa de la luz does any one know if this is a good area or can give me any information on the area


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

fallieghter said:


> i am planning to move to just outside a town called Gibraleon 20 mins from Huelva on the costa de la luz does any one know if this is a good area or can give me any information on the area


Great area for strawberries. I have been to Huelva, not my favourite place, though the beaches to the south around Mazagon are fantastic. It is a great fruit growing region as is much of Andalucia.
Big oil refinery plant between Huelva and Mazagon. Their football team is Recreativo, it was a great team a few years ago.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I love the beaches along the coast of Huelva, and Huelva's mountainous region to the north is also beautiful. (I was hiking there today, in Almonaster.) But the city of Huelva itself is a big zero. It's quite unattractive with lots of heavy industry and nearby mining, and it doesn't have much to offer. I'm not familiar with the town you've named.


----------

